# Electric Tongue Jacks



## jtbmoore

What is THE electric jack to get? Are they all pretty much the same or is their one that is more popular. Any good site on the internet to get one and a low price? I just got a 30rls and it takes a while to crank that think up. Thanks


----------



## Thor

Hi

I just installed mine a couple weeks ago. I bought a Barker 3500 from Barker Mfg in Battle Creek MI. It was the lowest price I could find and came with a winter cover. Works great so far - Only used it twice so far.










Clicky Thingy

Thor


----------



## Nathan

I got the UF 3500 that has an adjustable foot. Works great so far


----------



## jtbmoore

I was looking at the Ultra Fab. Would I need the 3500 or would the 3002 work fine. The 3002 will lift 3000lbs and maybe I don't understand but the tongue will never be close to that.


----------



## NobleEagle

What I am going to say was accurate about a year ago and may still be, I am not sure. But, when I was in your situation, I was told that the Atwood was the only (or one of the only) manufacturers that built theirs with metal internal gears. This is very important because over time the weight it's lifting has been known to strip the gears and leave you cranking manually again. Anyways, I would highly recommend the Atwood 3500 jack (I found mine on ebay) at a VERY reasonable price. I have been very happy with mine and have had no problems with it at all. Here is a link to a couple that I found:
*Clicky Thing (best price I found)*
Clicky Thing 2
Clicky Thing 3
Clicky Thing 4​
I hope this helps.


----------



## Nathan

jtbmoore said:


> I was looking at the Ultra Fab. Would I need the 3500 or would the 3002 work fine. The 3002 will lift 3000lbs and maybe I don't understand but the tongue will never be close to that.


The jack has to lift the tounge and the back of the TV. 3000 should be ok, but the UF 3502 is on sale a CW right now for less than the 3000.








$179 for club members....








(This does not have the adjustable foot, but the price seems right....)


----------



## folsom_five

jtbmoore said:


> I was looking at the Ultra Fab. Would I need the 3500 or would the 3002 work fine. The 3002 will lift 3000lbs and maybe I don't understand but the tongue will never be close to that.


I had the UF 3002 put on my TT when I bought it. The UF jack lasted less than a month before the gears stripped. I replaced it with an Atwood 2500, and have been very happy since then.

--Greg


----------



## Nathan

NobleEagle said:


> What I am going to say was accurate about a year ago and may still be, I am not sure. But, when I was in your situation, I was told that the Atwood was the only (or one of the only) manufacturers that built theirs with metal internal gears. This is very important because over time the weight it's lifting has been known to strip the gears and leave you cranking manually again.


I won't dispute the Atwood reputation, but I researched the gear issue last spring when I got mine. Quote from the UF 3502: "Lift longer, heavier trailers with slideouts just by flicking a switch. Packs 3,500 lb. tongue weight lift power and 5,000 lb. breakaway power to easily release coupler from hitch ball. Full 18" stroke with *hardened steel gears and die-cast aluminum cap for durability*. Dual night lights for easy after-dark operation. Fits 2" or 2 1/4" post. 12-volt with included emergency hand crank. "

It's said this for a year and although I have not taken mine apart to inspect, I'm going to trust that's what is in them.








BTW, the slideouts do use plastic gears on the motors just in case anyone was wondering.....


----------



## NobleEagle

Nathan said:


> What I am going to say was accurate about a year ago and may still be, I am not sure. But, when I was in your situation, I was told that the Atwood was the only (or one of the only) manufacturers that built theirs with metal internal gears. This is very important because over time the weight it's lifting has been known to strip the gears and leave you cranking manually again.


I won't dispute the Atwood reputation, but I researched the gear issue last spring when I got mine. Quote from the UF 3502: "Lift longer, heavier trailers with slideouts just by flicking a switch. Packs 3,500 lb. tongue weight lift power and 5,000 lb. breakaway power to easily release coupler from hitch ball. Full 18" stroke with *hardened steel gears and die-cast aluminum cap for durability*. Dual night lights for easy after-dark operation. Fits 2" or 2 1/4" post. 12-volt with included emergency hand crank. "

It's said this for a year and although I have not taken mine apart to inspect, I'm going to trust that's what is in them.








BTW, the slideouts do use plastic gears on the motors just in case anyone was wondering.....








[/quote]
As well as having a night light for after-dark illumination, and "packing the punch" for doing the job of heavier trailers, I personally didn't want to put a jack on to make my life easier that would match Gilligan's design on the "slide out plastic gearing". If the slide gears take a dump, I will definately replace them with metal gears (it's good to know someone that owns a metal fabrication shop). Slideouts or not, a smaller heavier trailer without slides would be the same as a longer and lighter TT with slides (never jack a TT with the slides in the out position). My decision for the one with metal gearing in the tongue jack was to "Minimize the Gilligan Effect" on my TT as much as possible.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We've been running an Atwood 3500 for over three full seasons, and have been very happy with it. When researching jacks, the metal gears of the Atwood really stood out as a significant advantage. I would heartily recommend this jack.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aantolik

We're in our 3rd season with a Barker Deluxe 3000. Works very well & was super easy to install. Definitely would recommend it.


----------



## Scoutr2

PDX_Doug said:


> We've been running an Atwood 3500 for over three full seasons, and have been very happy with it. When researching jacks, the metal gears of the Atwood really stood out as a significant advantage. I would heartily recommend this jack.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


X2. We've used ours Atwood 3500 for 2 seasons, with no problems. I also bought a cover for mine. It keeps the elements from attacking the head.

The only other piece of advice I have is to wire your tongue jack through your electrical disconnetc switch (if you have one). That way, you can't accidentally leave the little light on, and nobody can play with the jack while the trailer is in storage. Either one will run down your battery!

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## skippershe

Atwood 3500!


----------



## battalionchief3

I have a Barker 3000 and love it. We have a few Atwood's at work and their great too. I would choose either one. We had a Ultra fab and everyone broke the up/down switch in a week. I would recommend a vinal bag type cover for any jack you buy, keeps water out and looking like new.


----------



## California Jim

Barker 3500.

Aside from being a quality product, it's the only one with a bubble level on top which has proven to be extremely handy. Get the trailer blocked up and level from side to side, then stand at the Barker and level from front to back. Easy!


----------



## bbwb

I went with the Atwood 3500 and am very happy with it. I too was concerned about it being out in the weather so I made a cover that is held on with a bunge cord. The wood inner frame fits tight with the head of the jack. Here are the pictures of it:




























bbwb


----------



## skippershe

Well, aren't you crafty??
















I have thought about making a cover for ours just by using a waterproof canvas material with either elastic or a drawstring at the bottom, but just haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## jtbmoore

bbwb said:


> I went with the Atwood 3500 and am very happy with it. I too was concerned about it being out in the weather so I made a cover that is held on with a bunge cord. The wood inner frame fits tight with the head of the jack. Here are the pictures of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbwb


I like the block with the hole in the middle for your jack. I also noticed you have the same hitch lock as I do.


----------



## 3athlete

I got a really special gift this Mother's Day...I got an Atwood 3500 power tongue jack! Am I the luckiest woman on earth or what?


----------



## skippershe

3athlete said:


> I got a really special gift this Mother's Day...I got an Atwood 3500 power tongue jack! Am I the luckiest woman on earth or what?


Yes you are! Who would want something as boring as flowers and candy anyway???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3athlete said:


> I got a really special gift this Mother's Day...I got an Atwood 3500 power tongue jack! Am I the luckiest woman on earth or what?


That's the gift that keeps on give'n.


----------



## mjwkmg

jtbmoore said:


> What is THE electric jack to get? Are they all pretty much the same or is their one that is more popular. Any good site on the internet to get one and a low price? I just got a 30rls and it takes a while to crank that think up. Thanks


I just installed a Barker vip3000. The reason I bought it was because it is American made (tired of the China made junk).


----------



## Thor

Great cover

My barker came with a cover. It is a bag with a draw string. I do have to take it off while travelling.

Thor


----------



## California Jim

bbwb said:


> ...I made a cover that is held on with a bunge cord. The wood inner frame fits tight with the head of the jack. Here are the pictures of it:
> bbwb


Wow dude. Nice work !

I just drop a regular 5 gallon bucket on there and call it good. But I did paint Outback blue & brown stripes on it


----------



## z-family




----------



## pk8183

Is anyone installing it themselves or having a "professional" do it?

Just curious how difficult it is to install?



z-family said:


> Barker here, and love it!
> 
> Rob


----------



## Maxx

I bought a Bull Dog 4,000 lb electric jack. The reason I went with Bull Dog is it has a 5 year warranty. Easy to install yourself. Three bolts and easy wiring. Took about 20 minutes and 1 beer. Bought it on ebay. $250

Maxx


----------



## cookie9933

The Atwood 3500 is the one to get. Not only metal gears, but it uses a recirculating ball screw.

Bill


----------



## NobleEagle

Paul Kilgore said:


> Is anyone installing it themselves or having a "professional" do it?
> 
> Just curious how difficult it is to install?


Paul,
It all depends on how handy you are. If you can use a wrench to take out 3 small bolts, and replace 3 small bolts as well as run one wire to the battery, connect it to a terminal, and strap with a couple of wire ties, you're golden. However, if this sounds challenging, then I would leave it to a pro. My DW could have done ours and she has problems working the cable tv remote. Good Luck!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Paul Kilgore said:


> Barker here, and love it!
> 
> Rob


[/quote]

Easiest mod to do.


----------



## small5

Paul Kilgore said:


> Is anyone installing it themselves or having a "professional" do it?
> 
> Just curious how difficult it is to install?


VERY easy! It will take you 15-30 minutes.


----------



## daslobo777

Hi,
You may recall that DH was to get an electric jack for bday back in (Jan) but he felt a little exercise is okay and wanted to spend on something else for the tt. Now, prior to the big trip , he has decided it wouldn't be a bad idea....smart huh?? he gets lots more this way then just tongue jack. I see Barker and Atwood are the tops on here but I also notice most go with 3500 but have a bigger trailer. We have a 23RS so would that be overkill?

Would this allow the jack to last longer due to less weight each time. thanks for any feedback.

Cristy


----------



## Rhiec

NobleEagle said:


> Is anyone installing it themselves or having a "professional" do it?
> 
> Just curious how difficult it is to install?


Paul,
It all depends on how handy you are. If you can use a wrench to take out 3 small bolts, and replace 3 small bolts as well as run one wire to the battery, connect it to a terminal, and strap with a couple of wire ties, you're golden. However, if this sounds challenging, then I would leave it to a pro. My DW could have done ours and she has problems working the cable tv remote. Good Luck!
[/quote]

I just picked up the 3502 from e-bay. It looks pretty easy, but the installation of the "Fuse Holder" is throwing me off. It's got a screw type connection where the fuse obviously fits, but the wire is connected to both end of the Fuse Holder. Am I supposed to cut that wire and install the fuse holder somewhere along the wire that is then connected to my battery?


----------



## GarethsDad

Cut the wire connecting the two parts of the fuse holder. Connect one of the ends to the + side of your 12v battery. Connect the other end to the wire connected to the jack. James


----------



## Beaner242

I just picked up the Barker VIP 3500 off ebay for $200 shipped. Havent actually used it yet but I enjoyed playing with it in the yard. LOL


----------



## Scoutr2

PDX_Doug said:


> We've been running an Atwood 3500 for over three full seasons, and have been very happy with it. When researching jacks, the metal gears of the Atwood really stood out as a significant advantage. I would heartily recommend this jack.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Same here. I've had my Atwood 3500 for two seasons with no problems. Last night, it lifted the trailer tongue and the rear of my Crew Cab PU (with 3 nights of firewood inside) high enough to slide the WD bars off. It didn't even strain.

Best investment I've made in the trailer since we bought it. Not that I can't manually raise and lower the tongue, but there's a whole lot of cranking when hitching and unhitching with an Equal-i-zer hitch. (Which is kinda ironic - we made the decision to buy the Outback because we were tired of cranking the pop-up up ad down







)

I'd recommend the Atwood 3500 in a heart-beat!

Mike


----------



## n2striper

Attwood 3500 I think it has the better design.My $0.02.


----------



## dunn4

We have the Atwood 3500 on our 25rss. Love it


----------



## Sayonara

Barker vip 3000 (included in the sale)

No problems using with F350 / 32BHDS / Equal-i-zer


----------

